# Applying for Dependant Visa for Spouse and Children



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am currently here in Ontario on a study permit and would like to know how can I apply for dependant visa for my spouse and 3 children. They are also here with me. We are Australian Citizens. I am unable to get any help on the cic website.

Any suggestions highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

Mohammed mOhsin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am currently here in Ontario on a study permit and would like to know how can I apply for dependant visa for my spouse and 3 children. They are also here with me. We are Australian Citizens. I am unable to get any help on the cic website.
> 
> ...


My spouse and children are currently on visitor Visa (eTA)… if it helps


----------



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

Didn’t anyone have a similar case or aware of as to from where we can information?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You're right there is not much regarding bringing spouses and dependent children while on a study permit., apart from some references where it says you need to apply for them when you make your own application.





I’m applying for a study permit through the Student Direct Stream. Can I bring my family with me?







www.cic.gc.ca





The fact they are in Canada with you may not be particularly helpful for your case of obtaining visas for them. It would appear that having your spouse and children accompany you gives the impression that you won't return to your home country.









International Students: Bringing your Spouse and Family to Canada


Canadian visa officers will consider study permit applications which include accompanying family members, but including them may influence the decision.




www.canadim.com





You might need to get some legal advice OR your education establishment's student help centre should be able to give advice.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Mohammed mOhsin said:


> My spouse and children are currently on visitor Visa (eTA)… if it helps











Information on exceeding your six month limit - Canada eTA


If you stay longer than 6 months under the eTA program, you will lose your travel authorization and not be able to use the eTA for future trips.




canada-eta.co.uk





They can try to apply to extend their eTAs before they expire.


----------



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

Good Morning everyone,

Thanks for your advice. I just came to know that it is a very simple process. It has been detailed in the website below:







Help your spouse or common-law partner work in Canada - Canada.ca


Help your spouse or common-law partner work in Canada




www.canada.ca






Might help others too…. It’s very straightforward and easy…


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

That link is about work permits. You'll still need to apply for extensions for your children and convince the authorities that they are just visiting.


----------



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

No Sunshine… you are not right. The above one helps me get work permit for my spouse. In the same way, I have to apply study permit for my children. No need to extend their visa’s or convince anything to authorities. My children have already started going to school. I just need to submit their study permit at school which I can easily apply for as I am myself a Student.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mohammed mOhsin said:


> No Sunshine… you are not right. The above one helps me get work permit for my spouse. In the same way, I have to apply study permit for my children. No need to extend their visa’s or convince anything to authorities. My children have already started going to school. I just need to submit their study permit at school which I can easily apply for as I am myself a Student.


Must admit I don't fully understand Canada's immigration process, but it seems strange that one can enter the country as visitors (and go to school apparently) and THEN apply for visas to remain in the country. Being on a Student permit I thought one of the criteria was to show you would leave following study; bringing family (spouse working, kids in school) would appear to *not* fulfill that criteria ?


----------



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

It’s not as complicated as your thinking. It’s children’s right for education till either of the parent is studying. Just need some common sense to understand it.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mohammed mOhsin said:


> It’s not as complicated as your thinking. It’s children’s right for education till either of the parent is studying. Just need some common sense to understand it.


For someone asking advice on a forum, you are pretty rude .....


----------



## Mohammed mOhsin (May 29, 2010)

Thanks appreciate that… if you can’t give advice abstain from making stupid statements


----------

